# Please suggest a FreeBSD-compatible PC, thanks



## northbsd (Jan 20, 2015)

I am not able to install freebsd FreeBSD on my Intel NUC.  therefore, I have to get a PC to install freebsd FreeBSD. I am quite determined to learn freebsd FreeBSD.  Please suggest me a freebsd FreeBSD compatible PC that priced below $600.

tThanks.


----------



## HarryE (Jan 20, 2015)

HP Microserver Gen 8 + 2X8Gb RAM ECC.


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 20, 2015)

Just bought:
Lenovo ThinkServer TS140 70A4000HUX i3-4130 3.4GHz Server Desktop Computer
It runs 10.1-RELEASE.


----------



## northbsd (Jan 20, 2015)

tThanks, bsdnet. Will Lenovo ThinkServer TS140 Tower Server System Intel Xeon E3-1225 v3 3.2GHz 4GB 70A4001LUX
work too? Here is the link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16859106530&cm_sp=
Also, may you please suggest me a video card that is compatible with FREEBSD FreeBSD?  I would like to add a one or two 27 inch DVI-D Dual Monitors to it.  tThanks.


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 21, 2015)

I guess it should if  E3-1225 CPU is supported, 
That is the difference I see.

Used mine as a server, and haven't buy one Video card yet.
It is pretty quiet. Here is hardware info from `pciconf -lv`

```
root@FS1:~ # pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x0c008086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Haswell DRAM Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x041e8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:3:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x0c0c8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Haswell HD Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
uart2@pci0:0:22:3:   class=0x070002 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c3d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point KT Controller'
  class  = simple comms
  subclass  = UART
em0@pci0:0:25:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x153a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Ethernet Connection I217-LM'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c108086 rev=0xd4 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c168086 rev=0xd4 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c568086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point LPC Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010601 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x060401 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x88931283 rev=0x41 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Integrated Technology Express, Inc.'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
root@FS1:~ # sysctl -a | grep CPU
hw.model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4130 CPU @ 3.40GHz
```


----------

